# What to do about meds?



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi There,Before I begin the audio program I would like to know what to do about my current meds. I am taking Modulon 3 times daily and have repeatedly tried to ween myself off with no success. The anxiety of knowing I did not take a dose causes immediate return of my IBS-D.When I start the program should I stop my medication? How will I know if the program is working or whether its still my drugs keeping me in order?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on what I found with doing Cog. Behave Therapy (works similarly)Keep taking the meds for awhile, see what changes with symptoms, when things start to get better (or you feel more secure about things) then try weaning off. Sort of the change one thing at a time. Also I think sometimes it is hard to get things under control if you let it get out of control (like stopping medications suddenly)I was taking Levsin short-term and what I noticed was after awhile I started not noticing when I missed a dose, and I remember when I got to the point I was hardly taking it anymore and didn't even know were my bottle of it was off the top of my head.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

No need to stop the meds your on, its fine.As Kmottus said if you don't need them later then you won't need them as you feel better. Yu will be able to tell down the road. But no worries now.


----------

